# Miami Meetup?



## Jax.the.max (Dec 13, 2014)

I was wondering if there is anybody that lives in miami, Florida that wants to do a meetup? I want to know if there is anybody suffering from a odor condition that lives near to me, and if you do I think it would be a fun experience to meet up with each other and do some stuff. I know it is very hard to deal with this weird body odor by yourself so meeting up with people who have similar disorders would be an interesting experience. If there is anybody near my area please contact me by my email at [email protected]


----------

